
Addressing 2015 – Last One Standing - Sami_Lehtinen
http://blog.apnic.net/2016/01/22/addressing-2015-last-one-standing/
======
mkj
Some fairly comprehensive stats there on where IPv4 is going there.

Somewhat depressing conclusion, not sure that it's quite warranted.

As the Internet continues to evolve, it is no longer the technically
innovative challenger pitted against venerable incumbents in the forms of the
traditional industries of telephony, print newspapers, television
entertainment, and social interaction. The Internet is now the established
norm. The days when the Internet was touted as a poster child of disruption in
a deregulated space are long since over, and these days we appear to be
increasingly looking further afield for a regulatory and governance framework
that can continue to challenge the increasing complacency of the newly-
established incumbents. It is unclear how successful we will be in this
search.

